# Sigma 350-1200 f11



## TexPhoto (Apr 20, 2015)

I did not know this lens existed until i came cross one on eBay. Searching there find's 3 for sale right now. I love the Olive Drab color, gives it a nice military feel. 

Format: 35mm SLR
Focusing: Manual Focus (MF)
Lens mounts: Canon EF, EF-S, Nikon F (FX, DX), Pentax K
First year of production: 1987
Last year of production: 1992
Optical design: 17 elements in 12 groups

An article with photos: http://blog.danielbridge.co.uk/2014/01/sigma-350-1200mm-lens-pentax-pk-fit.html


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder if that is the one that used to be in Walters Photo in Caerphilly? It's only a few miles away and I know they passed it on to another camera shop.
If it is the one I was offered to me then I was very tempted as it wasn't expensive and was in very good condition. Unfortunately Pentax didn't make a good/affordable DSLR at the time, otherwise this article may not have been written!
Not a very practical lens due to the zoom unbalancing everything, manual focus, tiny aperture etc, but what a lens for one up-man ship!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been going into that shop for years, can't believe i missed out on looking at and maybe playing with this, would have been fun! That lens would provide a lot of amusement turning up to a racetrack with it and seeing some other photographers reactions!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 22, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> I've been going into that shop for years, can't believe i missed out on looking at and maybe playing with this, would have been fun! That lens would provide a lot of amusement turning up to a racetrack with it and seeing some other photographers reactions!



If it is the one from Walters t was always in a big flight case on top of the display (behind the counter) at Walters Caerphilly shop. They offered it to me for 1K back in 2006. I was told that they had passed it on to another camera shop just before the Caerphilly store closed.
A very silly lens by current standards - but it could be a lot of fun!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 23, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been going into that shop for years, can't believe i missed out on looking at and maybe playing with this, would have been fun! That lens would provide a lot of amusement turning up to a racetrack with it and seeing some other photographers reactions!
> ...



It was cameraworld. To be honest they may have had it on display where I don't usually look, I doubt too many of those glass shelved display cabinets are capable of taking that sort of weight!
Completely silly I agree, but could be fun up to the point you get a hernia trying to hand hold it to shoot an entire airshow ;D


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 24, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > dhr90 said:
> ...



It was on top of the Display cabinet at Walters in Caerphilly, I was assuming it was the same lens as Cameraland is not far away and I was told that Walters had passed it on to another camera shop.
This lens must have been quite a beastie in it's day!


----------



## NancyP (Apr 29, 2015)

Sold!
I hope the new owner realizes that it looks like a rocket launcher, and that he ought to introduce it to local officials before going on a shoot.


----------

